

SecureMyPW – A Better (and Free) Way to Protect Your Passwords - BareNakedCoder
https://securemypw.appspot.com/

======
BareNakedCoder
I built this for my own use. Thanks to Google appengine's free limits, this
very simple app is available for free to everyone. I didn't quite like
LastPass or KeePass. This lets me secure my passwords and share some of them
with my wife (for shared bank accounts, etc). Comments or suggestions?

